# Ranitomeya summersi emerging



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

My first R. summersi emerging and checking out what is above water.




























Yep, he still has a tail.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Great pictures of a beautiful froglet.

Christina


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice shots Jason. Summersi are _amazing_.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Great shots!

How are you keeping the parents? I've heard if you keep them too humid they don't breed for you.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pics ! And great looking little guy


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Jason,

great shots!

Could I ask - did you puposely add the snails to keep on top of any algae or did they just appear? I've been considering adding a few to a communual terrib tad tank. Have they proved beneficial?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool pictures... congrats!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

This is great!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks guys.



SmackoftheGods said:


> Great shots!
> 
> How are you keeping the parents? I've heard if you keep them too humid they don't breed for you.


They are in a 40 gal breeder vert. It is misted about once a day, but maintains a high humidity. I just recently (2 days ago) installed a timer for the misting system, so they will be misted more often, so we will see what happens.



Mworks said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> great shots!
> 
> ...


They were in the java or ricca when I started the containers. They are in all my tad containers and don't seem to affect the tads either way. Since they are not harming the tads, I decided to just leave them. I am sure they clean up after the tads somewhat. 

On another note I changed the water in his container maybe 3 times, otherwise it was just topoffs with aged tap water.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Wow. They are REALLY pretty!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice froglet !


Just a word of caution on the stringy moss or duckweed type in morphing cups...

I have lost 2 seperate metamorphs from drowning due to entanglements in moss and duckweed.

It can happen...


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet pics, very nice job.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> They are in a 40 gal breeder vert. It is misted about once a day, but maintains a high humidity. I just recently (2 days ago) installed a timer for the misting system, so they will be misted more often, so we will see what happens.


A 40 vert? Do they use all that verical space? My understanding that was (at least in the wild) they spend most of their time on the ground and under the leaf litter.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> Nice froglet !
> 
> 
> Just a word of caution on the stringy moss or duckweed type in morphing cups...
> ...


Good point, I will change it up now.




SmackoftheGods said:


> A 40 vert? Do they use all that verical space? My understanding that was (at least in the wild) they spend most of their time on the ground and under the leaf litter.


Yea, they use it all.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great shots, i wish mine would breed already


----------

